# Quit getting email notifications



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 18, 2015)

For some reason I am no longer getting email notifications when someone posts on threads I have started, or ones I am subscribed to. Was there a change in the last week that would make this happen. I haven't changed anything in my end.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 18, 2015)

You should get them now. When I looked at your profile the box for "send notifications" wasn't checked. 

Let me know.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks. I got this one. I wonder how it turned off? I know I didn't do it. Anyhow we'll see how it goes.


----------

